# Adobe Camera Raw und Stapelverarbeitung



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne meine Raws mit Adobe Camera Raw mit der Stapelverarbeitung bearbeiten lassen aber nicht so das diese in Photoshop geöffnet werden und ich diese dann noch in einem anderen Format albgespeichert werden. Sondern es soll die Einstellungen nur im Raw behalten.
Ich müßte es also irgendwie hinbekommen das die Action das Drücken des Button fertig im Cameraraw mit aufnimmt.

Die zweite Frage die sich mir zum Thema Stapelverarbeitung stellt ist wie bekomme ich das hin das mir diese geöffnete Bilder automatisch in dem gleichen Ordner abspeichert aus dem sie geöffnet wurden?

Weiß jemand wie ich das hinbekomme?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Florian_Rachor (24. April 2008)

Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach, du öffnest mehrere Bilder in Camera Raw (einfach ein paar auswählen), die erscheinen dank links alle in der Leiste. Ein Bild klickst du an und machst deine Einstellungen, dann wählst du alle Bilder aus und klickst auf "Synchronisieren". Damit werden die Einstellungen vom aktiven Bild auf die restlichen übertragen, fertig.


----------

